

Ask HN: Free domain names? - steeples

Hi. Does anyone know if there are more services similar to the likes of DotTK that offer free domain names without having to pay for them? (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dot.tk&#x2F;en&#x2F;index.html?lang=en). Google yielded nothing, but then Google also yielded any number of coupon-code sites where affil marketers drowned any such hope of getting a domain for free. Don&#x27;t get me wrong, I own my own domain portfolio, but have made a conscious effort to not buy any more domains. In the true spirit of the web, you would think there would be more alternatives to the likes of DotTK...Anyone?
======
arihant
If you click through the parent company, you get .tk, .ml, .ga, .gq, and .cf
as free options. All their websites look identical. The most famous free
domain out there is .ml, the Malay extension because of it's use in machine
learning.

Other free options this year were .party and .xyz, but those offers are mostly
dead with most registrars, I think.

~~~
steeples
Oh nice. Thanks for this.

------
bulte-rs
Check out freenom.com; is seems .tk, .ml, .ga, .cf and .gq are free/gratis?

~~~
steeples
Thanks. Upvoted

